# So you think you've got a good grasp of Chinese society?



## Dragonchan (Aug 3, 2014)

OK, we all know about keeping face and how hard students work and how important Guanxi is, but 中国很复杂的地方。(China is a complicated place - just look at the language!)

For those of you who want to know some very specific tales before you set off (or compare your own for expats already there) check out City of Heaven 天堂城市 by David Searle on Kindle (or https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/455012)

Wonder if you can identify with any of these situations?


----------

